# The dreaded P0171, any chance powertrain will cover any of it?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In the Gen 1 Cruze this is almost always a PVC valve failure => PowerTrain Warranty covered.

Also, take a look at https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html before taking your car in - make sure the service department looks for the check valve as you may need a new intake manifold.


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

Awesome thanks, I noticed I have 1k miles left on my extended emission warranty as well. I'm guessing if they try to blame it on O2 sensors those appear to be covered under that. Is that correct?


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

I just got the call... PCV valve just as expected they were going to charge me $220 and then I told them it should be covered under powertrain.

For once, I'm on the good side of the warranty expiration, I had 1 month and 1 day remaining.

I also gave them the bulletin so they could verify the intake manifold non-return valve was functioning properly.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Don't accept the car without verifying that the valve is there and at least looks clean.


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

Well, I gave them the bulletinumber and they claim to have checked it.


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

If you guessed Blue Snap-On toolbox, you win the prize. LOL
View attachment 270743


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

belome said:


> So, I have a 14 Cruze with 1.4t, got the P0171 this morning. I still have a few months of powertrain warranty remaining. Are there any scenarios where the problem could be fixed for free or do I need to bend over?





belome said:


> I just got the call... PCV valve just as expected they were going to charge me $220 and then I told them it should be covered under powertrain.
> 
> For once, I'm on the good side of the warranty expiration, I had 1 month and 1 day remaining.
> 
> I also gave them the bulletin so they could verify the intake manifold non-return valve was functioning properly.





belome said:


> Well, I gave them the bulletinumber and they claim to have checked it.
> View attachment 270741


Our '14 ECO (about 130,000 miles) had a slue of codes, about a month and half ago. P0171 & P1101 were the last two that we cleared yesterday by changing the valve cover ourselves. Part was $90, and took my son, daughter, and I about an hour to replace it, even with snapping one of the bolts.


----------

